# Who keeps Legless Lizards?



## gregcranston (May 29, 2013)

Who keeps these interesting critters?, especially like the look of the Common Scaley-foot and the Southern Legless Lizard!!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 29, 2013)

I kept a Burton's legless lizard for 6 months... He was pretty cool... It started to get tedious catching skinks every week though... Very unique reptile...


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 29, 2013)

Is that albino? Gosh its gorgeous

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gregcranston (May 29, 2013)

They do look awesome, although their appetite for other lizards puts me off a bit, i'd prefer ones that eat insects.


----------



## Chicken (May 29, 2013)

Richoman_3 on here (Nick) has some Pygopus, and Danny Brown i think keeps a fair few too.


----------



## DanLM (May 29, 2013)

I've got Inornate Delma from Danny Brown, looking to get some Scaleys in the near future.


----------



## buffcoat (May 30, 2013)

I've wanted a Burtons for some time. Everything I've read about em says they are pretty easy to care for, unless you get a picky, skink eating only one. Skinks are not readily available where I'm located

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gregcranston (May 30, 2013)

Who is this Danny Brown? I can't find him in the user list


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 30, 2013)

His username is geckodan.


----------



## gregcranston (May 30, 2013)

Right, thanks, found him. He's had/got awesome stock. Sold some Delmas on here, burtons and others too!


----------



## Pilbarensis (May 30, 2013)

Livefoods Unlimited would be without a doubt the place to go atm. Send them an email and I'm sure they'll help you out.


----------



## gregcranston (May 30, 2013)

Pilbarensis said:


> Livefoods Unlimited would be without a doubt the place to go atm. Send them an email and I'm sure they'll help you out.


Already emailed Rob actually, waiting to hear back


----------



## gregcranston (May 31, 2013)

I wonder what the main differences would be in keeping a Delma sp. compared to one of the Pygopus (Scaley-foot). I can't even find reliable info on how big they can grow to.


----------



## butters (May 31, 2013)

IME temperment and size are the biggest differences.

Also depends upon which of the scaly foots you are talking about. Commons get large and don't play well with others whereas most hoodeds can be housed in groups and stay a fair bit smaller.


----------



## gregcranston (May 31, 2013)

butters said:


> IME temperment and size are the biggest differences.
> 
> Also depends upon which of the scaly foots you are talking about. Commons get large and don't play well with others whereas most hoodeds can be housed in groups and stay a fair bit smaller.


Cheers, great info, do you know much about the Delma's?


----------



## butters (May 31, 2013)

I keep a couple of species. Basically smaller, much more excitable but otherwise not difficult to keep. Biggest challenge is keeping them in their enclosures as if there is a gap they will find it.


----------



## dragondragon (Jun 1, 2013)

Is there a way to breed the skinks for it to eat


----------



## butters (Jun 1, 2013)

In Brisbane you can just feed Asian house geckos rather than skinks.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dunno if this has worked as my phone is being stubborn, if not I'll post tonight


----------



## jordo (Jun 1, 2013)

They're all fairly easy to keep, as mentioned Delmas just jump around a lot more when disturbed so high walled tubs is my first choice or they bounce out.
Burtons are the easiest to keep in my opinion as they don't need as regular feeding, they're ambush predators and don't tend to move around much (so not as crucial to have a large enclosure), they will live together fine. Perfect first pygo if you're not worried about the lizard feeding issue or they can be easily feed alternative foods (fish or mice tails) using forceps.

I have both Burtons and scaly-foots available, pm me if genuinly interested.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 1, 2013)

I see my last picture didn't work due to a poorly functioning phone,

Here is a pic of mine (excuse the mess in there, I had been at work for a few weeks)


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 1, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> I see my last picture didn't work due to a poorly functioning phone,
> 
> Here is a pic of mine (excuse the mess in there, I had been at work for a few weeks)



Very nice Jedi... What species are they?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 1, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Very nice Jedi... What species are they?



Eastern Hoody Scaly foots (or feet??? :lol _Pygopus schraderi_

they are incredibly entertaining to watch, a bit gumby at that size too


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 1, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> Eastern Hoody Scaly foots (or feet??? :lol _Pygopus schraderi_
> 
> they are incredibly entertaining to watch, a bit gumby at that size too



Thx for the info... Nice specimens... Are they reliant on a skink diet or were you able to bring them up on others sources of food?


----------



## spongebob (Jun 1, 2013)

Pygopus schraderi adult and young












Pygopus nigroceps adult and young


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very Nice Bob,

I was wondering if you'd pop some pictures up.

Danny they eat insects and other arthropods in the wild so no need to feed them with tails etc.

Mine are fed crickets every second night the same as my geckos (a very close relative of pygopods). Dusted 2 out of 3 feeds, misted every few days and with a damp spot under the cool end hide.

I haven't had them for long, however I do plan to increase the number of these guys when I install my new shelves for more room


----------



## dragondragon (Jun 2, 2013)

They are so interesting what's the going rate for them do they have basically the same husbandry requirements as geckos


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thx for the info Jedi... Much appreciated...


----------



## cheekabee (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's mine I recently got given by a close mate. 



Captive hooded scaly foot by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 7, 2013)

Some really nice looking animals on here.


----------

